# Natural habitat



## Redman (Apr 10, 2011)

I need some reference pictures of natural _T. merianae_ habitat so I can replicate it in my enclosure, when I finally do get my female B/W or Blue tegu.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what the title of the post was exactly but there were a few pictures that someone had take of wild tegus they had see or that their friend had seen. I'll skim a bit more and try to find them for you. Or you can do a search


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 11, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I'm not sure what the title of the post was exactly but there were a few pictures that someone had take of wild tegus they had see or that their friend had seen. I'll skim a bit more and try to find them for you. Or you can do a search



Here it is! http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7504#axzz1JCVNKgCp


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 11, 2011)

yes! win!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 11, 2011)

Basically... Tegus live in praries and at the edges of forests... While Argentina has very different species of plant life than we have here in the United States, grassy plains that turn into forests look pretty much the same everywhere...


----------



## cabral (Apr 20, 2011)

we have wild tegus in Uruguay,

some of the wild tegus i´ve seen live next to rivers and / lagoon ( water courses ) that limit with dense forests and short grass praries , with large rocks or dead trees are that tegus use as basking spots, tegus also use logs or other animal caves as hides, to spend the night and hide. they also use these hides to spend the winter and hibernate

just look for Uruguayan country side and you will see where do Argentine B&W live, because in argentina there are many tegu species, but in Uruguay we only have arg b&w , 

if u need any specific advise or something maybe i can help you !


----------



## Redman (Apr 20, 2011)

Well could i use a soil/eco-earth/sand mix to make it look more natural?


----------



## cabral (Apr 20, 2011)

of course, the fact is that tegus are really resistant animals, that mix is perfect and it will help your enclosure look more natural, just put in enough mix so that you tegu can dig and burrow, post pics, that would be really nice!


----------



## Redman (Apr 25, 2011)

i wanted like 40 - 35% soil and the rest sand so it would be like a savannah-type setup. Woud this work for Reds as well?


----------



## james.w (Apr 25, 2011)

I use what I believe is a 50-50 mix of landscape dirt and topsoil. It holds humidity well and holds a burrow. I am not using it for my Tegus yet, but my monitors enjoy it.


----------

